# SS 18.06.22 - Hoof # 2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Jef van Hoof (1886-1959)*

*Symphony no. 2 in A flat major*

I. Moderato
II. Scherzo
III. Grave
IV. Allegretto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Coming early this week, with the extremely romantic Symphony no. 2 of Belgian Jef van Hoof. This warm expressive and very lyrical symphony may sound out of place from other works written during World War II (it was written in 1941) -- but what a beautiful symphony full of wonderful melody and engaging orchestration. There are at least two recordings of the symphony. Below is a sumptuous recording by the Janacek Philharmonic conducted by Ivo Venikov.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

A beautiful, colorful symphony!










Belgian Radio and Television Philharmonic Orchestra
Silveer Van den Broeck


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I agree going to spin this one later.......







In Flanders Fields Volume 67 - Jef van Hoof

Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra Ostrava, Ivo Venkov

Hoof: Herinneringsouverture (Remembrance Overture)
Hoof: Perzeus Overture
*Hoof: Symphony No. 2 in A flat major*


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> I agree going to spin this one later.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My spin also


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

SS 18.06.22 - Hoof # 2

*Hoof: Symphony No. 2 in A flat major*
_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Ivo Venkov_

My first time listening to this composer and this symphony. Definitely worth exploring further.


----------

